# Quick North Carolina snow



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It turned from sleet to snow at around 5:30 am and stopped snowing at around 9:00 am and then slowly turned into rain. The snow is pretty much gone, but it hasn't snowed like this in 2 years. I was hoping to bring the Honda Rancher out and at least plow the driveway, but oh well. Weather girl said we were going to see several inches...ya ok sure.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

What kind of blade do you have for that Rancher?? How many different positions can it be moved to??? thanks i have a cylce country blade for mine and i hate it!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It's made by Swisher. It has obviously a straight position and two left and two right angles. It works great and really stacks some snow. The red rope is used to unlock the angle lever while sitting on the machine and the winch operates up and down. I was going to PM you pics, but you don't accept them. There is a lot more pics of my quad and plow un the pic section in the "my kawasaki atv" or something titled like that.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Banksy;354796 said:


> It's made by Swisher. It has obviously a straight position and two left and two right angles. It works great and really stacks some snow. The red rope is used to unlock the angle lever while sitting on the machine and the winch operates up and down. I was going to PM you pics, but you don't accept them. There is a lot more pics of my quad and plow un the pic section in the "my kawasaki atv" or something titled like that.


How can i change it to allow me to accept those pictures... thanks thats a really nice set-up!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It said you don't accept private messages, so it should be in your profile editing some where. Post some pics of your quad if you get a chance.


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

last time i saw snow in NC i was on Camp Lejeune.. Jacksonville pretty much shut down and the base closed the gates. we were stuck in the barracks, but thats not always a bad thing..the beer store was still open. i was surprised that everything shut down though, it was only about 1", then it turned to slush


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Can you PM me some more pics of the rancher?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sent ya a PM Stuffdeer.

It's pretty funny how people act over a few snow flakes around here.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree nice set up!! looks strong! send me some pics if ya have a chancewesport


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome ACA, can't send you a PM just yet. Too new here I think. Check under the ATV threads in the pictures section and you'll see more of my quad. Again, welcome :waving:


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

I will be posting some pictures of my set up soon but it needs a bath even before i attempt to post them... Since we only have had like 4 inches of rain the last 2 weeks everything is muddy and it was to irresistible.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did they call in the National Guard for all that snow? :waving: :waving:


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

They were out in full force. 6x6's and Hummers with chains on all tires. It was a blizzard i tell ya!


----------

